# Liverpool 1800s, Orphan boys and females asylum graves and young deaths



## Timeshifter (Sep 14, 2020)

Wasn't sure where to place this _@KorbenDallas_  so please move if needs be.

I was initially going to add this to the thread _orphan-trains_ but thought it deserved a thread of its own.

I came across these graves whilst visiting Liverpool Cathedral to take images this last weekend.

This is in St James' garden, besides Liverpool Anglican Cathedral.



​What struck me was the dates and ages. Mid 1800's, deaths between ages of 2 - 18? These kids were not it seems shipped out etc, but died locally? Also, was 18 classed as a child in 1800s?

What would be the reasoning for these young deaths? I guess the mainstream narrative would say famine, disease, but when you look around the graveyard, their was opulence and wealth everywhere, and surely if these kids where being protected in these asylums, they would be fed and looked after at least?

Did they die? Were they killed? Did they 'expire' surplus to use? I am also guessing this is one of many of thee type graves, even my wife commented that there could be bodies and ashes everywhere in this graveyard, and that these markers could be the tip of the iceberg, how would we know?

Again, given what we have discussed in other Orphan threads, what was really going on here. The name of these places also makes me uneasy,

asylum /əˈsʌɪləm/

1. the protection granted by a state to someone who has left their home country as a political refugee.

"she applied for asylum and was granted refugee status"

2. *an institution for the care of people who are mentally ill.*

*"he'd been committed to an asylum" *
I wonder if this applies to these defective children? Defective Children. Here is some info I found on said Asylum link

**​What is really going on here? Is this an acceptable norm for the times, or something else altogether?





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP: Liverpool 1800s, Orphan boys and females asylum graves and young deaths


----------



## CurvedBullet (Nov 22, 2020)

What's curious is the long inscriptions on the stones on relatively small stones.


----------



## Whitewave (Nov 22, 2020)

@Timeshifter , are you aware of any disease outbreaks, local famines or catastrophes during the mid 1800's in that area? Would be a good place to start an investigation. 
Or, if the asylum/orphanage is still operational, they may have some info. 
If the church situated between the two was overseeing operations they might have records from that period.
I'd be interested to learn more.


----------



## Timeshifter (Nov 22, 2020)

Whitewave said:


> @Timeshifter , are you aware of any disease outbreaks, local famines or catastrophes during the mid 1800's in that area? Would be a good place to start an investigation.
> Or, if the asylum/orphanage is still operational, they may have some info.
> If the church situated between the two was overseeing operations they might have records from that period.
> I'd be interested to learn more.


I will take a look whenever I get chance, currently zero time for anything research wise ? frustrating!


----------

